# Competition Electronics Chargers



## DamnNearFastest

Lately there seems to be a lot of Turbo 35s and GFXs for sale, both here and on eBay, and going for relatively cheap. Is there a reason for this?


----------



## lidebt2

DamnNearFastest said:


> Lately there seems to be a lot of Turbo 35s and GFXs for sale, both here and on eBay, and going for relatively cheap. Is there a reason for this?


The ones without lipo update are cheap. As for a problem, I own 2 of them and have no problem whatsoever.


----------



## Todd Putnam

GFX's are the most versatile units made. Not everyone utilizes all of their potential, such as cycling packs, discharging packs or the motor run mode. Many just want a smaller charger with less functions - :thumbsup:


----------



## Spoolin4

I just purchased my GFX lipo, waiting for it to come in the mail. Before I got out of rc oval it was one of the top chargers, and still seems to be...

Now that I'm getting back in, I'm going "big" off the bat. 

But I've also noticed the price drop for them on here, aswell as ebay, etc... Great time to pick one up, even if it's non-lipo, just get the upgrade for $50.


----------



## Doug D

DamnNearFastest said:


> Lately there seems to be a lot of Turbo 35s and GFXs for sale, both here and on eBay, and going for relatively cheap. Is there a reason for this?


Man grab the GFX if you can and send into CE if the lipo update is needed. IMO they are the best and have a ton of features as Todd said.


----------



## nitro4294

*Wonderful chargers, it's just the origonal Turbo 30 is now obsolete. Not many still using nihm cells so there isn't much of a market for them.
I have an origonal, a Turbo 30 TurboFlex and a Turbo 35 BL that is going in for lipo upgrade soon. Love them and don't plan on selling any time soon.*


----------



## cheatr71

If you look inside the rc extreme magazine, competition electronics is adverstising they will have a new charger this year called the CX2, I like my GFX just wish for something a little smaller say the old Pitbull size for lipos and maybe a motor run function.


----------



## OvalmanPA

I saw that ad for the new charger from CE and I'm extremely curious as to what it's going to be. Last I looked on their site they didn't have anything about it yet. I love my GFX and wish I would have bought one long before I did but at the same time I also wish it was a little smaller in "stature" too.  For the amount of space that's in the case I don't see why they couldn't have made it a smidge smaller.


----------



## thirdplace

I owe a GFX and T35BL. Love both.
But, I think Todd P. is correct, "Many just want a smaller charger with less functions"


----------



## MikeNum8

My GFX with the Latest software is the most accurate i've scene with the voltage cut off. At the birds it was right on. If i set it for 4.23 it was that when i got to tech, if i set it for 4.22 it was that exactly when i got to tech. There great chargers. A little smaller would be great. I've thought about putting 2 in one case. That would save some space.


----------



## Doug D

MikeNum8 said:


> I've thought about putting 2 in one case.


Never thought of that, interesting....that would be sweet


----------



## RPM

DamnNearFastest said:


> Lately there seems to be a lot of Turbo 35s and GFXs for sale, both here and on eBay, and going for relatively cheap. Is there a reason for this?


*Why?*

There is a rumor out.
Don't know if its true.

*The R/C industry is yet again going to a new battery.
*
*LiFePO battery packs*.

LiFePO batteries are safer because they don't explode like the Lipos do.

So far CFX Chargers *are not* going to have a upgrade for the new batteries or plan to in the future.

This is what I heard.


----------



## lidebt2

RPM said:


> *Why?*
> 
> There is a rumor out.
> Don't know if its true.
> 
> *The R/C industry is yet again going to a new battery.
> *
> *LiFePO battery packs*.
> 
> LiFePO batteries are safer because they don't explode like the Lipos do.
> 
> So far CFX Chargers *are not* going to have a upgrade for the new batteries or plan to in the future.
> 
> This is what I heard.


I heard CE will be coming out with a new charger in about 3 months that will charge all batteries out there. Can charge 2 batteries at a time. Be smaller in size, about the size of CE power supply. Draw back is can only discharge batteries at 5 amps. You won't be able to cycle batteries any more.

Cost about $300.00


----------



## RPM

lidebt2 said:


> I heard CE will be coming out with a new charger in about 3 months that will charge all batteries out there. Can charge 2 batteries at a time. Be smaller in size, about the size of CE power supply. Draw back is can only discharge batteries at 5 amps. You won't be able to cycle batteries any more.
> 
> Cost about $300.00


This makes sense now.

I'm keeping my charger.


----------



## lidebt2

RPM said:


> This makes sense now.
> 
> I'm keeping my charger.


I going to get a new one and sell my 2nd GFX. My other GFX I'll keep for home.


----------



## DynoMoHum

Well if you want a expensive Turbo35BL I will sell you one... the price? The sky is the limit. You'll have to send it in for a LiPo upgrade so I wouldn't take anything more then say $300


----------



## RPM

lidebt2 said:


> I heard CE will be coming out with a new charger in about 3 months that will charge all batteries out there. Can charge 2 batteries at a time. Be smaller in size, about the size of CE power supply. *Draw back is can only discharge batteries at 5 amps. You won't be able to cycle batteries any more.*


I don't know about the new CE charger.

How can you tell which pack is the best if it only discharges at 5 amps?


----------



## TamiyaKing

Ill stick with NIMH packs as long as i can get them.


----------



## lidebt2

RPM said:


> I don't know about the new CE charger.
> 
> How can you tell which pack is the best if it only discharges at 5 amps?


You can't. That's why I'll keep one of my GFX's.


----------



## wurthusa

RPM said:


> *Why?*
> 
> There is a rumor out.
> Don't know if its true.
> 
> *The R/C industry is yet again going to a new battery.
> *
> *LiFePO battery packs*.
> 
> LiFePO batteries are safer because they don't explode like the Lipos do.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I heard.


This makes my Day after Thanksgiving AC6 chargers even more valuable. $37.50 each and they do lipo,LifePO, Lilo, Nimh and Nicad. The only drawback is that I can only charge up to 5 amps but since I only charge at the recommended rates, and I don't own a battery over 5000 MAH, I should be fine.


----------



## RPM

wurthusa said:


> This makes my Day after Thanksgiving AC6 chargers even more valuable. $37.50 each and they do lipo,LifePO, Lilo, Nimh and Nicad. The only drawback is that I can only charge up to 5 amps but since I only charge at the recommended rates, and I don't own a battery over 5000 MAH, I should be fine.


Whats the max discharge rate on the AC6?

The CE charger discharges the batteries up to 35 amps.
Anything under 20 amps is useless for competition.


----------



## wurthusa

RPM said:


> Whats the max discharge rate on the AC6?
> 
> The CE charger discharges the batteries up to 35 amps.
> Anything under 20 amps is useless for competition.


I don't like to discharge lipos. I know a lot of guys do but I'm not a top level guy getting batteries handed to me before every big race. 

I think it only discharges at 1 amp though.


----------



## sunfish112

My only problem with the GFX I had was the size of it. Which is what I have heard fromm quite a few people. Seems there is a trend starting in downsizing the amount and weight of stuff guys are carrying to the track. But I have also heard the ones that have switched to chargers like the TC-1030, charger say that it takes about 5 minutes longer to charge a pack, but the packs seem to have more punch off the line.


----------



## speeddaddy

Here's a charger that charges up 30 amp. When you get done charging your RC batteries you can go outside and charge your car battery http://www.fmadirect.com/new_applications/powerlab8.html


----------



## ToddFalkowski

wurthusa said:


> I don't like to discharge lipos. I know a lot of guys do but I'm not a top level guy getting batteries handed to me before every big race.


As a BRL racer, I NEED to know where my packs are at. I have three 1C ThunderPower packs. Discharge them at 35 amps. They're from last September-October. Numbers are still the same (within about ten seconds from when they are new) and the voltage & IR is the same as new. By the way, nobody gives me my packs, I bought them.

I don't go anywhere without my GFX.


----------



## wurthusa

ToddFalkowski said:


> As a BRL racer, I NEED to know where my packs are at. I have three 1C ThunderPower packs. Discharge them at 35 amps. They're from last September-October. Numbers are still the same (within about ten seconds from when they are new) and the voltage & IR is the same as new. By the way, nobody gives me my packs, I bought them.
> 
> I don't go anywhere without my GFX.


I wasn't implying that everyone gets their batteries given to them. I'm fairly new to lipo batteries so I'm not familiar with why discharging them would let you know where the pack is at. I assumed that if you ran it, it loses some of it's charge and then when you recharge it, it's back to full capacity. Again, I wasn't trying to be a jerk. I guess I just don't understand why batteries that have been run need to be discharged in order to recharge.


----------



## lidebt2

wurthusa said:


> I wasn't implying that everyone gets their batteries given to them. I'm fairly new to lipo batteries so I'm not familiar with why discharging them would let you know where the pack is at. I assumed that if you ran it, it loses some of it's charge and then when you recharge it, it's back to full capacity. Again, I wasn't trying to be a jerk. I guess I just don't understand why batteries that have been run need to be discharged in order to recharge.


Paks don't have to be discharge after each run. You can chage and run them as long as you want. But racing I want to know this info. Is a pak only good for practice with?

What we are checking for is:

What did it charge to? (5000 bat. did it chage to 4000)
Run time (How long will it last)
Voltage Average
IR (interental resistance, high high and the battery is going south)


----------



## NCFRC

Todd Putnam said:


> GFX's are the most versatile units made. Not everyone utilizes all of their potential, such as cycling packs, discharging packs or the motor run mode. Many just want a smaller charger with less functions - :thumbsup:


Absolutely Top Of The Line !! Buy one if it's selling at a cheap price :thumbsup:


----------



## smoothie

I love my GFX chargers. I heard rumor today that the new CE charger will not have a lipo discharge function?????


----------



## NCFRC

smoothie said:


> I love my GFX chargers. I heard rumor today that the new CE charger will not have a lipo discharge function?????


You can just set your cut off voltage the same as you would with a 
non Li-po GFX. The main Li-po upgrade is the charge voltage cutoff.:thumbsup:


----------



## 67novass

*charger*



lidebt2 said:


> I going to get a new one and sell my 2nd GFX. My other GFX I'll keep for home.


have u got a gfx chager for sale? if so i will take it. let me know asap.thanks.


----------

